# World Championships 2013 suggestions



## David Zemdegs (Nov 9, 2011)

Given the desire to start the ball rolling in the 2011 thread, I think it deserves a thread of its own. Here's a summary:

2011 Thailand, Asia
2009 Germany, Europe
2007 Hungary, Europe
2005 Florida, North America
2003 Canada, North America

Well, I can see a pattern here. 
Perhaps the powers that be already have something on their minds?

And what about the comp itself? Any changes?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

2017 - Asia
2015 - Europe
2013 - America
2011 Thailand, Asia
2009 Germany, Europe
for get the double locations of the past, start cycling as of 2009


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 9, 2011)

anywhere in the world, as long as the shirt isnt barbie pink lol

(no offence to the king)


----------



## (X) (Nov 9, 2011)

What about SA, they're a growing community down there, right?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

London.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 9, 2011)

What is actually the selection process for hosting WC, if any? Is it like in the football world cup or Olympics where cities can put themselves forward and make a fancy presentation to get votes, or is it more a matter of where the people of the WCA board fancy having it?


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2011)

hcfong said:


> What is actually the selection process for hosting WC, if any? Is it like in the football world cup or Olympics where cities can put themselves forward and make a fancy presentation to get votes, or is it more a matter of where the people of the WCA board fancy having it?


 
More importantly, is this thread going to contribute in any way to the decision? Or will it just be a useless pile of spam?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> More importantly, is this thread going to contribute in any way to the decision?
> Or will it just be a useless pile of spam?


NO
YES

But it is still nice to see people's preferences


----------



## TimMc (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> More importantly, is this thread going to contribute in any way to the decision? Or will it just be a useless pile of spam?


 
If we're following trends then probably not. mf8 might be more appropriate. 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> More importantly, is this thread going to contribute in any way to the decision? Or will it just be a useless pile of spam?


 
<3 


100 points for Shelley towards best post of the year competition.


----------



## hcfong (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> More importantly, is this thread going to contribute in any way to the decision? Or will it just be a useless pile of spam?


 
Sorry, I wasn't trying to spam. I genuinely want to know what the process. I'm sorry if anyone has taken it as spamming.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

Dene said:


> 100 points for Shelley towards best post of the year competition.


 
I agree. Let us not discuss this in case we enjoy it.


----------



## emolover (Nov 9, 2011)

Chicago? I feel as if that would be a great place for the competition!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 9, 2011)

I think we should rename the thread 'Who can name the place they live in, or a big city nearby?'
People seem very interested in answering this question


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2011)

shelley said:


> is this thread going to contribute in any way to the decision? Or will it just be a useless pile of spam?


 
In the first case, it's constructive. In the second case, it prevents that pile from being spread in other threads. Win-win.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 9, 2011)

This thread is 100% pointless. Ron and Seventowns and other organizers are the ones who decide where Worlds is going to be held. Anyone else's opinion really doesn't have any bearing. We don't need to be spamming rumors for 2 years either. Everyone needs to just sit back and relax. Worlds 2013 is a long time away, and I'm sure the organizers will pick a great location.

--closed--


----------

